
The inside story of Yik Yak - prostoalex
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-inside-story-of-yik-yak-2015-3
======
clavalle
Yik Yak is going to have to fundamentally change to have a future.

It is the most useless app I've downloaded on my phone. Every time I've ever
tried to use it I felt like I had completely wasted my time.

There are a lot of users but each new user doesn't bring that much to the
experience. In fact, beyond a certain number they just increase the likelyhood
that something negative is going to further pollute the community space.

So, not only is it worse that useless, its main metric is actually functioning
backward compared to any other social media app.

There are a lot of smart people throwing a lot of money at this thing. I'd
love for one of them to explain the reason because I just don't see it.

Edit: I thought of the perfect metaphor just now talking with my friend who'd
never heard of Yik Yak and trying to describe it: It is like reading your
local bathroom stall. A half a billion dollars worth of stall walls.

~~~
cphoover
@clavelle I have to agree with you

I can't for the life of me see what anyone sees in this app.. then again as a
non-teenager/college student, perhaps I'm not their target demographic, and I
just don't get it.

~~~
jimmaswell
I've tried it, and I just think it's interesting that you can see what people
local to the area are saying on it, have conversations with people who might
be someone you see daily. Local events might get commented on. I don't get the
large negativity towards the app.

~~~
remarkEon
Well, beyond the local area it allows you to "peek" in whatever geographic
location you please. Sort of cool but I've found that, unless you're "peeking"
at a real cultural-specific location, everyone just sort of says the same
stuff.

------
jboggan
Yik Yak in any airport during Thanksgiving break is hilarious, hands down. I
did delete it though because I got tired of the overzealous moderation.

------
lgleason
I would like to know if they offered Elizabeth Long a bunch of money to stop
her campaign against them. [https://www.change.org/p/tyler-droll-and-brooks-
buffington-s...](https://www.change.org/p/tyler-droll-and-brooks-buffington-
shut-down-the-app-yik-yak) After all it did happen after they received a
ridiculous amount of money. Kind of feels like we are in a bubble and may see
another color here.

------
shiggerino
I thought it would be fun to give this a try, but the link only opens a blank
screen in the iOS app store. I guess I'll pass on this one.

~~~
shiggerino
I'm guessing it's only available in certain countries. It would be nice if
they actually told people that, instead of making it fail with no error.

